

Show HN: TimePiece.Me - A Simple Search Engine For Timepieces - guitartabguy
http://timepiece.me

======
eof
I searched for poop because I don't know any watch makers, I was brought to a
page to buy "Elmo's Potty Time"

<http://timepiece.me/poop-watches/0>

~~~
guitartabguy
Speechless =)

